# Cattleya Marjorie Hauserman ‘York’



## tomp (Oct 21, 2022)

Another classic oldie. Marjorie Hauserman (Henrietta Japhet x Ethel Leder) is another plant I acquired from Sea God Nursery when they closed.


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 21, 2022)

That's a very nice white!


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2022)

I love white flowers and this one is classic and beautiful. Is it also fragrant?


----------



## tomp (Oct 22, 2022)

abax said:


> I love white flowers and this one is classic and beautiful. Is it also fragrant?


Nicely so


----------



## monocotman (Oct 22, 2022)

Lovely thing! Excellent shape.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 22, 2022)

Nice texture and substance, from the photos


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 23, 2022)

Really nice. Looks just about perfect to me. Very appealing balance in the single flower.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 23, 2022)

I can only join the chorus: very harmonious flowers! 

Judging from the pictures, one almost senses, a flower with tepals of a nice, somewhat thick (in the positive meaning) structure/materiality....I wonder, whether that's the feel in reality, too?


----------



## PeteM (Oct 23, 2022)

impressive count. How big is the plant, and are all those blooms from the same lead? I would be very interested to see a full picture of the plant if convenient. I do love the white cattleyas. Fantastic blooming. 

I was reading through your C.Charles Macaulay post and noticed you have placed the clay pot inside a larger plastic lined clay pot with charcoal and perlite? How’s that working?


----------



## tomp (Oct 23, 2022)

Guldal said:


> I can only join the chorus: very harmonious flowers!
> 
> Judging from the pictures, one almost senses, a flower with tepals of a nice, somewhat thick (in the positive meaning) structure/materiality....I wonder, whether that's the feel in reality, too?


Yes very heavy/firm substance. Texture almost crystalline. Very reliable bloomer. I love this plant!


----------



## tomp (Oct 23, 2022)

PeteM said:


> impressive count. How big is the plant, and are all those blooms from the same lead? I would be very interested to see a full picture of the plant if convenient. I do love the white cattleyas. Fantastic blooming.
> 
> I was reading through your C.Charles Macaulay post and noticed you have placed the clay pot inside a larger plastic lined clay pot with charcoal and perlite? How’s that working?


Pete,
Marjorie has 7 flowers on 2 inflorescence. Plant is big but not huge. I’ll try post whole plant photo on Monday.

Re Charles Macaulay, I sometimes do a pot in pot technique if I have missed an opportunity to repot or want to grow on to specimen. In this case I just put a larger plastic pan to capture the wandering roots. Kinda kicked the can down the road.


----------



## NEslipper (Oct 27, 2022)

Beautiful balance and substance, it looks like it's molded out of clay!


----------

